# Best Way to Dry Produce (Lettuce, broccoli...etc.)



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All!

What do you typically do to dry your produce (lettuce, broccoli, peppers...etc.) for salads or other dishes if necessary? Commercial salad spinner? Other methods or equipment?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

You don't. Freshly washed lettuce can be done in a spinner if need be but other vegetables won't require drying.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I once watched a TV chef use a pillow case.

Julia Child most likely as I can close my eyes and imagine her crazy hair and pearls and spinning crazily while squealing  wheeeeeeee.

mimi


----------



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Haha mimi, I've heard that before too but have never tried it.

And thanks chefwriter - whenever I use a salad spinner, it never gets it dry enough (even if I lay it out with a paper towel for a few hours). How do restaurants get their lettuce so dry? And how do food service provides provided "pre-washed" lettuce that is so dry? I've always wondered.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I believe it was Julia Child who used a pillowcase. Seemed pretty effective.

When using a salad spinner, spin once, remove lettuce, drain water from container. Spin lettuce a second time. Don't stuff lots of lettuce in the dryer. Better to do multiple batches than try and spin it all at once. 

Put the spun lettuce in a colander or other container with good air circulation so the bottom isn't sitting in what little water remains.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefwriter said:


> I believe it was Julia Child who used a pillowcase. Seemed pretty effective.
> 
> When using a salad spinner, spin once, remove lettuce, drain water from container. Spin lettuce a second time. Don't stuff lots of lettuce in the dryer. Better to do multiple batches than try and spin it all at once.
> 
> Put the spun lettuce in a colander or other container with good air circulation so the bottom isn't sitting in what little water remains.


Are we talking "at home" here or in a restaurant setting?

Commercial salad spinners can have motors that use centrifugal force to get the water out.

Others are hand spun. I agree with the paper towel idea and multiple spins.

Great post chefwriter.


----------



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

I was wondering how it's done in a restaurant setting actually. 

And yeah, thanks chefwriter!


----------



## beachchef22 (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't kill the messenger, lol, but as basic SOP, haven't seen a lot of salad green "washing" being done.  Usually, it's straight out of the bag, cut (if romaine, iceburg, etc) and onto the plate.  I'm sure it's a personal preference on who's ordering and what particular product is being used.  I have, from time-to-time seen herbs that required washing, or sayyyy some Squash/Zucchini or grape tomatoes that required a rinse here or there.....Just sayin...

Chef Tony P


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Do you work at a Chipotle Mexican Grill? Not washing produce is a good way to get people sick.


----------

